# Fluke 117



## Sawyer (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm in the market for a good DMM. The 117 gets good reviews. I've read into it a bit, but I am unsure if I should go with one of the lesser models in the series. For example, as far as I could tell the 116 is the same but without the non contact voltage detector, which I don't need. They also make a 115 and 114.

Does anyone have any experience with this line of Fluke meters? Or should I be looking at another line? This is mainly going to be used for normal residential and light commercial service work. It will be used in addition to my 322 clamp meter that I use the most for amperage and voltage measuring.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always been of the mind to buy as much meter as you can afford. Even if it has features you don't think you'll use now, they can be used in the future.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't own a dmm. Just a clamp meter. It would be one more thing to keep up with.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Sawyer said:


> I'm in the market for a good DMM. The 117 gets good reviews. I've read into it a bit, but I am unsure if I should go with one of the lesser models in the series. For example, as far as I could tell the 116 is the same but without the non contact voltage detector, which I don't need. They also make a 115 and 114.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this line of Fluke meters? Or should I be looking at another line? This is mainly going to be used for normal residential and light commercial service work. It will be used in addition to my 322 clamp meter that I use the most for amperage and voltage measuring.


 
The 117 was dubbed "the electricians meter".

The 117 can measure up to 10A's in series and has a non-contact VoltAlert.

I've never had a need to measure really anything in series, and I wouldn't use the non-contact sensor on a DMM anyway:no:

Go with the 116, you've already got a clamp. The 116 comes with a thermocouple if you do maintenance or servicing. I have the 116, I love it. It's palm size for some, and built like a brick while conforming to your grip. It has AutoV feature to detect AC/DCV, and is dual impedance.

I don't know why they dubbed the 117 "the electricians meter". The two extra features it has I can't see being used very practically.

Don't get the 115, it is NOT dual impedance. Even the 114 is dual impedance. Go with the 114 if you wouldn't use the temp. abililty of the 116.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I've always been of the mind to buy as much meter as you can afford. Even if it has features you don't think you'll use now, they can be used in the future.


 

"Ye who speaks with a 289 in his bag speaks good sense"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> "Ye who speaks with a 289 in his bag speaks good sense"



As well as an 87, 33, and 1507. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you just need a basic 1st-stage everyday tester, I'd go with the 114.

If you really need some bells and whistles, I'd probably try to get the 179 or something better. Like _480_ said, it's better to have the function and not need it than need it and not have it.

You sorta gotta be honest with yourself about how much meter you really need. I have a really sexy oscilloscope/multimeter that can download information into my computer, but 85% of all my troubleshooting is completed with the voltage and continuity functions on my T+ Pro that I bought for $60.

-John


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> As well as an 87, 33, and 1507. :thumbsup:


 
They're all I go with. I bought an Ideal SureTest to have the capability of loop impedance, and I still have an Extech motor sequencer, but other than that, it's Fluke all the way:thumbsup:


----------



## Sawyer (Aug 21, 2010)

Big John said:


> You sorta gotta be honest with yourself about how much meter you really need.


That's exactly what I am thinking. I could go spend $500 on a meter, but will I ever need it? My 322 does almost everything that I need, but I would also like to have a good RMS DMM, especially when I get into more firealarm work.

It seems like the 114 would be a good choice. Just to clarify, the only difference between the 117 and 114 is:

Non contact voltage detecting
series current measuring
temp probe

Correct?

I currently have a Fluke 112, but it was replaced by the 117 which has the LoZ feature so I am thinking about upgrading because of that. I am assuming the 117 is much better than the 112 in other ways as well.

FWIW, I also plan on getting a megger a bit later down the line.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Sawyer said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking. I could go spend $500 on a meter, but will I ever need it? My 322 does almost everything that I need, but I would also like to have a good RMS DMM, especially when I get into more firealarm work.
> 
> It seems like the 114 would be a good choice. Just to clarify, the only difference between the 117 and 114 is:
> 
> ...


 
The 117 doesn't have temp. capability, the 116 does. The 117 measures freq. and limited capacitance as well.


----------



## Sawyer (Aug 21, 2010)

I see. My 112 measures frequency as well, maybe I should just stick with that for now.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Sawyer said:


> I see. My 112 measures frequency as well, maybe I should just stick with that for now.


The 112 is a fine meter:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

This one sounds like a pretty good deal. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f27/fluke-multimeters-15938/


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

76nemo said:


> The 117 doesn't have temp. capability, the 116 does. The 117 measures freq. and limited capacitance as well.


Well, if you have the right probe any DMM with a mv DC range can measure temperature. That is the discontinued Fluke 80T-IR which I have. Minimum spot is .1" too. Great probe.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

My old Fluke 77 has been in my bag for as long as I can remember. I am glad they turn off by themselves.


----------



## lemau (Aug 29, 2010)

*fluke multimeter*

hi guys...FLUKE 117 it a good choice for multimeter...but i only have FLUKE 115
It working perfectly...never disappointing me when perform my task  suitable for electrical & electronic task


----------

